# Capitol Stage Lighting Company



## derekleffew (Sep 19, 2010)

So, from this thread https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/name-that-followspot-capitol-1001.21460/ , we learned that Edward Altman (brother of Charles Altman*, who founded Altman Stage Lighting in 1955) owned Capitol in 1937. [USER]ship[/USER] will soon be in possession of this catalog


and we're all looking forward to getting it scanned and posted here. Since catalog #16 was in 1937, one might assume catalog #1 was in 1921. Yes/no?

For anyone who knows (this is not a QotD), when did Capitol begin, and when/why did it end? Even though Edward and Charles were brothers*, they were also competitors, so why/how are so many products virtually identical? Oh, yeah, why was it called Capitol, when it's nowhere near DC or Albany?

​*Charles Altman was NOT related to the Altman family that owned Capitol, according to Richard Logothetis, founder of Lycian Stage Lighting. _Protocol_, Summer 2017, "Historic spotlight exhibit to be featured at LDI2017."


----------



## STEVETERRY (Sep 19, 2010)

I have asked Sonny Sonnenfeld about this, as he is the only nonagenarian technical theatre person I know. I will post his answer here.

ST


----------



## MPowers (Sep 20, 2010)

Very interested in the result of this thread!


----------



## ship (Sep 20, 2010)

I have:
Capitol Stage Lighting Company, 626 Tenth Avenue, New York. (Catalogue) c.1929 Listed. Later, 527 West 45th Street, New York 19, New York. 1954 Listed.

Got the 1937 catalogue today and it's mint. TBA when it gets to PDF - the recepionest doing this for me is having a busy week so far. It's company related by way of approved of museum for lighting getting hung.. but where that is and goes is gray area for cost and labor at this point and thus best to keep to where she has time. 

These PDF copies of the catalogue do help me at work with the museum in not having to go home for the actual one, much less the ones I borrow for PDF copying and have to send back.

It's a good thing but will take at least another year before I can occupie a certain receptionist's time in making any sort of priority out of her time for use in the museum.

Question, is there a special section to post this PDF to once made? That and the catalogues Drew sent me TBA to PDF, and perhaps more from other say 1979 era catalogues I have? I know I originally posted my 1916 Chicago Stage Lighting catalogue to a post in the lighting section under that topic and one would have to search for it now. The 1928 catalogue I got made to PDF from the Frank Adams Electric Company / Major, I sent directly to Dave and don't know if it got listed somewhere on the forum that is findable like the above now - or posted at all.

Given these catalogues and at this point three useful websites out there (plus Altman has some old stuff listed), The Controlbooth as a fourth website might at this point be the only non-brand source for catalogues and the only one that gets maintaind and updated. Kliegl and Strand websites are mostly inactive now which is a shame especially since much of what's presented on the Kliegl website is old scanning tech and un-readable.

Found more useful info for my Patt #73's in the back of the Bentham autobiography in at it's printing a copy of a 1936 Strand catalogue than on the website. 1929 Fuch's is still the Masterwork on lighting. While the above receptionist isn't feasable to ask to PDF it, I could make available one of my copies for making it available on-line to this website, as with other very important or ancient books. Some of them with their own version of an old lighting catalogue by the standpoint of old fixture photos and descriptions.


----------



## spiwak2005 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is great! I found a few Capitol fresnels stashed in our storage area and I haven't been able to find any info on them.


----------



## len (Sep 21, 2010)

I can only speculate that Capitol was called such because that was a popular name back then. Kind of like people also call stuff "Empire" in New York or Windy City ... here in Chicago. A lot of companies were called Acme (the highest point of development or achievement), until Road Runner cartoons made the Acme synonymous with incompetence. 

No idea about the rest.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, unfortunately the catalog mentioned above contains little company information, save for this:


The rest of the catalog will be posted, as soon as we can figure an appropriate method for display. EDIT: The complete 3.3Mb PDF can be viewed/downloaded from the wiki entry Capitol Stage Lighting Co.. Amazing stuff.


----------



## mtnman96 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a follow spot that is still in use as of today that was manufactured by capitol. Was wondering if anyone might have an answer on where i could possibly find new replacement glass lenses for it.


----------



## Les (Dec 4, 2010)

mtnman96 said:


> I have a follow spot that is still in use as of today that was manufactured by capitol. Was wondering if anyone might have an answer on where i could possibly find new replacement glass lenses for it.



You might try Altman. Many of their followspots seem to 'share' the same components that Capitol used. They may have even merged at some point (?).


----------



## TimBlackmore (May 23, 2012)

I worked part time at Capitol Stage Lighting in the early 1970s while I was studying lighting design at NYU. I did the drawings and layout for one of their catalogs. I'll have to check on the dates when I get back home. I can scan pages from it if anyone is interested.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 23, 2012)

TimBlackmore said:


> I worked part time at Capitol Stage Lighting in the early 1970s while I was studying lighting design at NYU. I did the drawings and layout for one of their catalogs. I'll have to check on the dates when I get back home. I can scan pages from it if anyone is interested.



Yes please!!


----------



## josh88 (May 23, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Yes please!!



Agreed! Absolutely, I've been trying to get ahold of some of the old Clancy catalogs to print and frame. I love old catalogs like this.


----------



## TimBlackmore (May 23, 2012)

Is there a way to post PDFs or do I have to put them on a site somewhere and link to them?


----------



## TimBlackmore (May 23, 2012)

I forgot to mention the date. I designed their Catalog No. 28 which was published in 1974.


----------



## derekleffew (May 23, 2012)

TimBlackmore said:


> Is there a way to post PDFs or do I have to put them on a site somewhere and link to them?


When replying or posting, click <Go Advanced>. Scroll down and select <Manage Attachments>. Follow the instructions from there.

See also http://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/Co...Posting+pictures+videos+files+on+ControlBooth .


----------



## TimBlackmore (May 23, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> When replying or posting, click <Go Advanced>. Scroll down and select <Manage Attachments>. Follow the instructions from there.
> 
> 
> See also Posting pictures/videos/files on ControlBooth - ControlBooth .



Thanks. I'll scan some more pages, assemble them in a PDF and post it, even though I'm not sure they're suitable for framing.


----------



## josh88 (May 23, 2012)

It's still nice to see old pages whether they can be hung on a wall or not haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnD (May 24, 2012)

It may already exist and I haven't found it yet, but it would be great to have a wiki collaborative article which rounds up all the old catalogues in one place for easy download.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 7, 2012)

JohnD, as scanned catalogs come in, we're placing them in the wiki entry for the respective company. If/when this becomes unwieldy, we'll reassess.

By example, see
Berkey Colortran
Capitol Stage Lighting Co.
Century Lighting
Chicago Stage Lighting Co.
EDI
Little Stage Lighting Company
and so on.


----------



## ErickP (Aug 7, 2017)

TimBlackmore said:


> Is there a way to post PDFs or do I have to put them on a site somewhere and link to them?
> View attachment 7047



Hey Tim,

it's been awhile but just bought this exact spot light. (pics below)

Do you happen to know the year it was manufactured?

Thanks,
Erick


----------



## TimBlackmore (Aug 7, 2017)

The best I can tell you is that it was made in the late 1960s through the middle of the 1970s. As I said in my post I was there in 1974.


----------



## ErickP (Aug 7, 2017)

Gotcha. Thanks for responding after all this time!

I guess I was a little unclear as to what you meant by the catalog being published in 1974. Wasn't sure if it was cataloging manufactured products from the beginning of their existence or what. (Or if that style was repeated from previous designs going back even further)

Either way, I couldn't find much of anything that looked similar to the light when I was directed to this thread -- And then to my surprise you posted one pdf page from the catalogue and it happened to be my exact light. Thanks! This gives me a lot to go on as I try to find out more info.

Thanks again,
Erick


----------



## TimBlackmore (Aug 8, 2017)

ErickP said:


> Gotcha. Thanks for responding after all this time!
> 
> I guess I was a little unclear as to what you meant by the catalog being published in 1974. Wasn't sure if it was cataloging manufactured products from the beginning of their existence or what. (Or if that style was repeated from previous designs going back even further)
> 
> ...



Just to be clear, the catalog was for all the items that were being manufactured at the time it was published.


----------



## TKEman452 (Mar 4, 2019)

Looking for info on this follow spot I found buried in our school auditorium. Everything looks pretty well intact, just need a bulb.









16CCC211-D514-42B4-B796-4AB2CF7D0E54



__ TKEman452
__ Mar 4, 2019



Capitol Stage Lighting Co follow spot














E243970B-DA84-420A-A889-55549F07F2EE



__ TKEman452
__ Mar 4, 2019


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2019)

TKEman452 said:


> Looking for info on this follow spot I found buried in our school auditorium. Everything looks pretty well intact, just need a bulb.


Can you post a picture of the socket? I'm guessing you'll need a DTA 1500W (original lamp was non-T/H DTJ or DPW), or maybe an FEL 1000W.


----------



## TimBlackmore (Mar 4, 2019)

TKEman452 said:


> Looking for info on this follow spot I found buried in our school auditorium. Everything looks pretty well intact, just need a bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the catalog page refers to it as a 1000 W Quartz followspot, and references the lamps as a 1000W T4/CL (FEL) lamp.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 4, 2019)

"non-T/H DTJ", Derek?


----------



## TKEman452 (Mar 5, 2019)

derekleffew said:


> Can you post a picture of the socket? I'm guessing you'll need a DTA 1500W (original lamp was non-T/H DTJ or DPW), or maybe an FEL 1000W.




Here are two shots of the socket.


----------



## TKEman452 (Mar 5, 2019)

TimBlackmore said:


> Yeah, the catalog page refers to it as a 1000 W Quartz followspot, and references the lamps as a 1000W T4/CL (FEL) lamp.




Can you post a pdf of the catalog? If I bring this to our district electricians they might be able to rewire it and replace (what I assume to be) asbestos wiring. Any tips or tricks I should pass along? I’m completely new at this but wanted to do as much research as possible before they toss it.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 5, 2019)

That's a mogul prefocus socket, so DTA is the best lamp for your spot. I'll leave the asbestos abatement, tips or tricks to others.


----------



## Les (Mar 6, 2019)

I usually leave small amounts of undisturbed asbestos in place but since this spot has a fan, I tend to support replacing it with something new (of which you probably want High-Temp Type SF-2 #12 gauge stranded). 

There are several posts on this forum which detail the proper handling and disposal of asbestos wiring. @ship has posted on the subject numerous times and would be more qualified than myself to speak on the matter. I know the procedures, but he has a lot more experience actually doing it.


----------



## ship (Mar 7, 2019)

yep, most likely asbestios and the lamp socket while re-surfacable is able to be fixed... I wouldn't put a perfectly good lamp into it. DTJ I have three in stock and do not know if discontuned or not, but do not think it not. Long trip or high shipping costs to get the followspot to me, but I could bring it to modern standards and factory spec or better. And if wanted change it to a different lamp which would optimize and be sustainable - possibly. But not cheap in experience verses work load especilly if needed soon. Sorry given say more like 9 months thru work or 4 months if I could cut down on labor expense to about zero if worked on at home in tax deduct which on personal donation I am not even sure if deductable at this point. I personally have a backlogue of lights to work on seperate from work. But complex as per if busy at work and home projects, I do not have much time for home projects. Work projects on the book is best to get done - espcially for a followspot in less room to store it away at home in getting to. If wanted, contact off line and can discuss. Am not shopping for more work to do, but will if wanted add to the to do list.


----------



## ship (Mar 8, 2019)

Les said:


> I usually leave small amounts of undisturbed asbestos in place but since this spot has a fan, I tend to support replacing it with something new (of which you probably want High-Temp Type SF-2 #12 gauge stranded).
> 
> There are several posts on this forum which detail the proper handling and disposal of asbestos wiring. @ship has posted on the subject numerous times and would be more qualified than myself to speak on the matter. I know the procedures, but he has a lot more experience actually doing it.



No if you want to do it, go for it. I totally respect your knowledge and abilities in none better than mine overall in... it's just science, study and some semblence of experience or training. I have a large backlogue to get to given a busy season already. Some projects coming... three people in my department spend a day figuring out - we can do this, a huger project we are still theorizing about. This amongst other projects, still like +20 follow spots to service, and a Shamrock to LED tomorrow... amongst other projectgs. Please if someone else, I would love to do the project from a learning about the fixture sense, but busy.


----------



## TKEman452 (Mar 13, 2019)

Seems like more work than its worth. Which is disappointing. Also, $50 bulb lasting 25 hours. Is that standard even with newer follow spots?


----------



## ship (Mar 14, 2019)

25 hours is not standard but $50.00 per bulb if still available as opposed to around a thousand dollars each for seven Gladiatiator lamps I just bought today.... Should be viable to upgrade to a different lamp which has similar output or perhaps a little less, but a lot more lamp hours. Otherwise bag and clip the asbestos, lobby sculpture. My Kliegl Dyna Beam spent years as such. Even was a platform ror a TV at one point.


----------



## Les (Mar 14, 2019)

TKEman452 said:


> Seems like more work than its worth. Which is disappointing. Also, $50 bulb lasting 25 hours. Is that standard even with newer follow spots?



I wouldn't stress too much about the asbestos wire. My procedure for dealing with such a thing would be to spritz the wire with a spray bottle so it's good and damp, clip it, and seal it in a bag. If you have facilities guys, maybe they can assist you in getting rid of it. At the end of the day, it's just a little wire so it shouldn't be cause for a hazmat emergency.

As for the lamp, we have a backup followspot, similar vintage, using the same lamp. It was pressed in to service for a few seasons and I can't say I recall ever needing to replace the lamp. 
According to PNTA, the DTA 1500w lamp has an average life of 300 hours, which is a little better than 25. 

As an aside, @TKEman452 , if you end up abandoning the spot I would be interested in buying that conza lens from you (the bullseye one).


----------

